# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Alperen Ocakları protestosunun

## anau

Arslan TEKİN 

Alperen Ocakları protestosunun hatırlattıkları ve SPğlilerin ziyareti 
Alperen Ocaklarından 50 kadar genç Ayasofyağya girdi ve Papağyı protesto etti. 12 Eylül öncesinde de bu ocaklıların büyüklerinin ülkü Ocaklılar olarak yine Ayasofyağya girdiklerini hatırlıyorum. Protestolar genişleyerek süreceğe benzer. Bugün Saadet Partiler İstanrbulğda büyük bir miting düzenliyorlar. Bu vesileyle SP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş ve arkadaşları gazetemizi ziyaret ettiler. AKP için: ğünce ne dediler, şimdi ne yapıyorlar, görüyorsunuz.ğ dediler.

Papa, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanının davetlisi... Ama onun niyeti Ortodoks Patriği Bartholomeosğla görüşmek. Bunun içinde ziyareti Ortodoksların Yortusuna denk getirdi. Kendisini Ekumenik ilan ederek bütün Ortodoksların başı gösteren Bartholomeos ile bütün Patriklerin başı 16. Papa Benedikt (Asıl adı Ratzinger) Fenerğde buluşacaklar ve 30 Kasımğdaki Aziz Andrew gününde (Aziz Andrew: Hıristiyanlığı Anadoluğda da yayan ğKostantinepolğ de ilk kiliseyi kuran, Peterğin ağabeyi.) ayin yapacaklar.

Ziyaretin bütün maksadı budur ve gerisi hikayedir. Bir Vatikan yetkilisi de bunu açıklamıştır. Papa ne maksatla Türkiyeğye gelsin ki... Zaten Müslümanlar hakkında söylemediğini bırakmadı ve üstelik bu ithamları da Anadolu topraklarında geçmiş bir hadiseden hareketle yaptı. Türkiyeğyi ğiyi niyetğ ve ğdostlukğ adına ziyaret edecek bir kişi, öyle konuşmazdı. Başka mevzu mu yoktu da tek taraflı yazılmış Bizans İmparatorunun mektubunu okudu! Halbuki biz Bizans İmparatorunun tartıştığı Türk ilim adamının ne söylediğini bilmiyoruz. (İmparatoru Ankarağda evinde ağırlayan şahsiyetin Hacı Bayram-ı Veli olduğuna dair kayıtlar da vardır.)

Bizim basın-yayın organlarında bir yaygara bir yaygara... Papa gibi bir şahsiyet gelirken Başbakan ve Başbakan Yardımcısı nasıl Türkiyeğde olmazlarmış.
Papağnın belli görüşleri olduğu için mesafeli durmakta da yarar vardır. Başbakan ve Başbakan Yardımcısı tavır koydukları için görüşmüyorlar, bu tür şeylerde onların fazla omurgalı olduklarını da düşünmüyorum ama, ziyaretin onların yurt dışında bulunmalarına denk gelmesi isabetli.
1979ğda gelen Jean Paul, Ayasofyağya girmiş ve diz üstü çökerek dua etmiştir. Bunun sembolik anlamı bildiğiniz gibi, Ayasofyağnın kilise olarak görülmesidir. Bu Papa da Ayasofyağya girecek ve önceki Papağnın izinde gittiğini gösterecek.

***
Alperen Ocaklarının protestosu bu noktada önem kazanmaktadır. Tarihin akışı içinde Ayasofya Müslüman Türklere geçmiştir ve camiye çevrilmiştir. Asıl, camiye çevrilişi manalıdır. Bunun adına literatürde ğTürk mührüğ derler. Papaların bütün meselesi bu Türk mührünü sökmektir. 
şimdi müze Ayasofya... Alperen gençlerin protestosu bir ğikazğ mahiyetindedir. Birileri ğNereden çıktı bunlar!ğ diye homurdanmış-lardır. Ama birileri mutlaka ğvarlığı-mızığ da ortaya koymalıydı. Protesto Avrupağya gerekli mesajı vermiştir.

Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş:Kimse bizim şerefimize dil uzatmasın
Saadet Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş, partinin İl Başkan Yardımcısı Türker Saltabaş (ğGerçek Hayatğ dergisinin de sahibi) ve il yönetiminden Salih Kaçır beyler gazetemizi ziyaret ettiler. Bugün öğleyin Saadet Partisinin üağlayanğda Papağnın gelişini protesto mitingi var. Saadet Partisi, aldığı oyla kıyaslanamayacak bir kitleyi meydanlara doldurabiliyor. Kendi aralarında da mutlaka konuşuyorlardır: ğBu kitle ve halka halka yayılacak dalgası oy verse hemen bütün partileri sileriz.ğ Bence de öyle ama neden geride kalıyorlar? Numan Kurtulmuşğu öteden beri takip ederim. İlk defa karşılaştım. Gazetemizin İcra Kurulu Başkanı Ahmet Yabuloğlu, Genel yayın Müdürümüz Hayri Köklü ve Genel Koordinatörümüz Abdullah üzdoğan Beylerle Saadet Partili misafirlerimizi ağırladık. Numan Kurtulmuş Bey, mütevazı ve kendisinden emin bir şahsiyet... Böyle bir şahsiyetin varlığı Saadet Partisi için bir şans. Sohbetimiz çokluk Papağnın ziyareti ve bugünkü protesto mitingi üzerineydi. AKPğnin icraatını da tenkit etmemek olmazdı. AKPğliler geçmişte Papa ve Fener hakkında söylediklerini yutma bir tarafa tam tersini konuşuyorlardı. Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş Bey: ğDiyalog diyorlar, hoşgörü diyorlar. İslam izzet ve şeref dinidir. Kimse bizim milli değerlerimize hakaret edemez. Papa maalesef izzet ve şerefimize laf etmiştir. Biz kimseye hakaret etmiyoruz, kimse de bize hakaret etmemelidir.ğ dedi. Doğru... Kaç gündür gazetemizde Papağnın gelişiyle ilgili yayın da şerefimiz ve izzetimiz için.

Saadet Partililere bir sözüm olacak... Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş ve arkadaşlarını takip etsinler. Güzel düşünüyorlar.

ülkü Ocaklarının 1975 Ayasofya işgali
1975ğte de ülkü Ocaklılar Ayasofyağya girmişlerdi. Hem de binlerce kişi... Alperenlerin Ayasofyağdaki protestoları 31 yıl önceki ülkü Ocaklılarının işgalini hatırlattı bana. Hiç unutulmaması gereken tarihi hadisenin ayrıntısını ilk defa burada okuyacaksınız.

ASALAğnın gemi azıya aldığı yıllar. 22 Ekim 1975ğte Viyana Büyükelçimiz Daniş Tunalıgil ve iki gün sonra 24 Ekimde de Paris Büyükelçimiz İsmail Erez şehit edilmişlerdi.
ülkü Ocakları büyük bir protesto mitingi düzenler. İstanbul Ocak Başkanı Mustafa Verkaya başkan yardımcısı da Mehmet Gülğdür. Sonra Mehmet Gül başkan olacaktır. Her ikisi de 1999ğda MHPğden İstanbul milletvekili seçilmişlerdir. 
Bütün fakülteler ve yurtlar boşaltılmıştır. Kalabalık 8-10 bin civarındadır...
Yürüyüş Beyazıtğtan Sultanahmet yoluyla Taksimğde son bulacaktır. Ayasofyağya yaklaşınca kalabalıktan bazıları Mehmet Gülğe Ayasofyağya girme fikrini açarlar. Mehmet Gülğün aklına yatar bu fikir ve Ocak Başkanı Verkayağya gider.

ğBaşkan, Ayasofyağya girelim.ğ 
Kür şadğın üin sarayını basan 40 çerisi gibi 40 kişi kalabalıktan ayrılır ve Ayasofyağya yönelir. üncüler arasında Fethi Yıldız (M. Gülğdan sonra Ocak başkanı, şimdi avukat.), Edirnekapı Yurdu Başkanı Mete Tetik de var. (M. Tetik şimdi Bursağda iş adamı.) 

Polis sıra olmuş Ayasofyağyı bekliyor. Kalabalığın Ayasofyağya gireceği akıllarına gelmemiş ki, gevşekler. 40 kişi polisi yarıp içeri girince binlerce kişi Ayasofyağyı dolduruyor. Turistler kaçışıyor. Aydın Yurdundan Zekai Savaşlar sembolik olarak abdest alıyor. Urfalı Ali Bağmancı da yüksek bir yere çıkıp ezan okuyor ve sonra kalabalık adına Zekai Savaşlar yine sembolik manada namaz kılıyor. Ayasofya içinde kalabalığa önce Mehmet Gül, sonra Mustafa Verkaya hitap ediyor. Kalabalık buradan çıkıp Taksimğe yürürken subay olduğunu sanılan bir sivil M. Gülğe gelip: ğYaptıklarınız doğru. Yalnız olmadığınızı bilin.ğ diyor.

Alperenlerğin protestosu ve sembolik namaz kılışları bu tarihi hadiseyi hatırlattı.

----------

